# Cutter Recomendations.



## jrwingate6 (Mar 3, 2009)

Being new to cigar smoking I am learning what is worth paying for and what isn't. Well I want to get a quality cutter and would like some recommendations. Please give me a few options of some quality cutters.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I've used a cheap double blade, and a cheap v cutter. Got an urge to buy a better cutter. Decided on either a palio or xikar, both have a lifetime guarantee. Ended up buying an Xikar off the Devils site.


----------



## jrwingate6 (Mar 3, 2009)

Whats the Devils Site?


----------



## royhubbs (Feb 10, 2009)

jrwingate6 said:


> Whats the Devils Site?


cigarbid.com = devil site

I also have a Xikar cutter and it makes a nice clean cut. I would recommend it


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You will no doubt get tons of advice on Palios or Xikar. I happen to have a Xikar and a V cut from BostonCutters,,,and I love both of these fine pieces of cigar equipment. You don't have to spend a ton of money on a cutter,,,you can probably get a really nice one for $30.


----------



## Stroble_Cigars (Feb 27, 2009)

You can get a nice cutter for the $30-40 dollar range. Before you decide I would definitely make sure it's from a good manufacturer that will be around for a while. There are a lot of cheap cutters out there that claim to have a lifetime warranty, but more often than not, you'll outlive the manufacturer and you'll end up out of luck. I know xicar and Palio have a good reputation. I've only had experience with the Palio and so far they have done nothing but impress me.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Get a good one the first time. I use the Zino double guillotine. But whether you get the Zino, the Palio or the Xicar, Get a good one. All three have a lifetime warranty. By the way, do the same with lighters. Don't buy cheapos. The good ones last a long time.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I have owned both Xikar's and Palio's. I gave my Xikar away and purchased a second Palio. Not as fancy as the Xikar, but IMHO a much cleaner cut. Checkout Cigarmony.com. If you look around the retailers forum you might even find a coupon for a discount.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

not to F you up here but I have the cuban crafters double blade with a stop. I won it in a raffle and love it. there is a small hole to guild your cut on torps and the stop prevents you from cutting too much(rookie proof). also a lifetime warranty


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

I just have to second the recommendation on the Palio, great cutter (bought mine of cigarmony.com, Mark's a great guy! ).

I also have a xikar cutter and one of their foldable scissors, and even though I use them sometimes nothing compares to the clean cut I get from the Palio.

Well worth the money.

/Pac


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

two words...........XIKAR.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

helmet said:


> two words...........XIKAR.


:eyebrows: I agree!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Xikar because of the warranty and quality.


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> not to F you up here but I have the cuban crafters double blade with a stop. I won it in a raffle and love it. there is a small hole to guild your cut on torps and the stop prevents you from cutting too much(rookie proof). also a lifetime warranty


I have a Palio and love it. My brother-in-law picked up the cuban crafters cutter for ~$15 and he likes it also.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Palio. Best cutter, sharpest blades, easiest to use and a lifetime warranty :tu


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Davidoff makes some nice cutters, too.


----------



## twenty5 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just recently got a Xikar and it is great, much better than the crap I used before. BTW its a Xi2 which is the cheaper plastic model, its just as good, but not as pretty as the more expensive wood/carbon fiber/ metal/etc models


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I admit I've only used the Xikar, but i really like it. Its just very comfortable in the hand, which to me is important to making a good cut.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> Davidoff makes some nice cutters, too.


For a round cutter i like Davidoff also.
As for a guillotine cutter, I like the Xikar's double guillotine. I have a XI.


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a Xikar and Palio. I also have a punch cutter. I find that the Xikar and Palio are equal to each other in getting the task done. Xikar has the life time warranty but is more expensive. Given the demise of Colibri, is any manufacturer going to be around for a life time? 

I use the punch for larger ring guage sticks. 

I have acquired a La Flor Dbl Ligero Chisel - not sure how I will cut it.


----------



## Pac (Mar 10, 2008)

rborrell said:


> I have a Xikar and Palio. I also have a punch cutter. I find that the Xikar and Palio are equal to each other in getting the task done. Xikar has the life time warranty but is more expensive. Given the demise of Colibri, is any manufacturer going to be around for a life time?
> 
> I use the punch for larger ring guage sticks.
> 
> I have acquired a La Flor Dbl Ligero Chisel - not sure how I will cut it.


Forgot about the punch.. yeah, I have one of those too, but rarely use it. (I rarely smoke Nubs, that is )

Friends who smoke the LFD chisels usually punch it, in the flat part. Not sure if they only do it on one side or both, but start with one and see how it draws.

And just to stay on topic, I have a bunch of cheapo guillotines too, and they usually do good enough but if I can choose any of my cutters it will be the Palio.

/Pac


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Bite the end off and spend the money you saved on a cutter for some new smokes!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

doblemaduro said:


> Bite the end off and spend the money you saved on a cutter for some new smokes!


;-) funny stuff


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a Xikar that was given to me, but my ceramic cutter makes a better cut and is easier to use. The ceramic works best when I make the cut slowly. I bought mine from cheaphumidors.com, but they are no longer on their web site. PipesandCigars.com has them.

Ceramic Blade Cigar Cutter

I bought two of them but had to have one of them replaced. You can read about it here with pics:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sion/28483-what-kind-cutter-do-you-use-6.html

Here's info from another site:

http://littlehavanacigars.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CC1018HS


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a Palio after having different cutters and love it. I'm even working on my local B&M to look into carrying them!


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

One word: Zino


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I would recomend you try out as many cutters as you can to see what you like and works for you.

I have an Xikar, actually have had a couple of them and I picked up a palio but id didnt feel right in my hand. I also usr the punch on the bottom of my nibo lighter alot also.


Just try a couple out and see what you enjoy and easiest for you.




Shawn


----------



## Btalon-cl (Nov 11, 2008)

Does zino make more than 1 cutter? My buddy has one double guillotine and it is the same as a couple cheap ones I have.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> For a round cutter i like Davidoff also.
> As for a guillotine cutter, I like the Xikar's double guillotine. I have a XI.


Davidoff is the Zino cutter. Don't confuse the cheap ones with the Zino. The are knock offs only in looks. Zino is swiss made with German high quality stainless steel. Mine is six years old and still makes a perfect cut. Everybody tries to imitate the best.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Palio.


----------



## G-Dub96 (Jul 7, 2009)

Got a pair of Cuban Crafters double guillotine for $10 at my local shop. Nice and sharp. I would rather pay 50 bucks on cigars than cutters.


----------



## TheSmokeLounge (Jul 8, 2009)

For most cigars I use "The Little Guy" made by the Boston Cigar Cutter. It is not a bad V-Cutter, although it is a little pricey.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I splurged not too long ago & bought a Dupont. I have buddies who have Palio's, Xikar's, Prometheus, & Zino's. They all want mine!!!:mrgreen: Every one of them dissed me about what I payed, & then they seen it, used it, & then they all ate crow!:lol: Every one of them admits that it makes a better cut than their own. Plus the pimp-factor on it is sweet too.:hat:


I couldn't be happier with it, & it's worth every penny of $160.:dude:

Mine's the chromed out version.


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Palio!

I have a Xikar and a Palio and have used many, many cutters before. The Palio Cuts through sticks like butter. Very Sharp blades, lifetime warranty...you can take it to any authorized Palio dealer and they will exchange it for you. It doubles as a little cigar rest when your out and need to put your cigar down.

I like my Xikar also but the Palio gives such a smooth cut with those blades. You can spend 40 or less on one. It gets the job done very well!! Everything above that is just for looks, my opinion.

Palio Cutters - Palio cigar cutters, double blade guillotine stainless steel composite cutter


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Xikar. Got one as a gift and love the look and feel. They just make quality products. Go to cigarbid.com and you should be able to get one for $30


----------



## Universal Tobacco (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally like the Xikar Xi1. The Xikar Xi3s are very nice also. I also use a Zino Davidoff Cigar Punch


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Xi3 all the way , the strongest and heaviest of them all :thumb:










Also, cut a couple slits in the back of the sheath that comes with it and strap your belt around it and it's always with you and not rolling around in your pocket with your coins hwell:

( _there's a good idea for you Xikar and I want royalties_  )


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Another vote for Palio. One of mine broke recently (a blade seperated from the handle), and they were quick and effortless to deal with for a replecement. No questions asked. That means a lot to me these days :tu


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

I just got my Xikar xi3 from cigarbid. i absolutely love it. its the best cutter i have ever used. you can feel the quality in the weight and the way the whole mechanism operates. i got it for 50 bucks and couldnt be happier with it. GL


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

+1 on the Xikar. Love mine never had a issue. :2


----------



## MarkoPoloNYC (Jul 15, 2009)

XICAR is the way to go. I have 3 of em. The first one I ever bought is 8 years old and still cuts like a dream.


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Xikar, never had a problem


----------



## The Duke (May 22, 2008)

PERFECT Cigar Cutters - CUBANCRAFTERS

Cuban Crafters perfect cigar cutter is the best bang for the buck. $14.99 with a lifetime warranty. I've have a Palio and Xicar but use the Cuban Crafters 90% of the time because it's so much easier.


----------



## Mustard (Jan 31, 2008)

Palio, have the same one since April 2001.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Xikar Xi3's for me. Nice weight to them.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been using the Xikar Xi for over a year and love it.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I have been eyeballing the Lamborghini precision cutter, deciding on the color...


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> I have been eyeballing the Lamborghini precision cutter, deciding on the color...


Wow. Those are sexy looking defcon!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> I have been eyeballing the Lamborghini precision cutter, deciding on the color...


 I sent mine back defcon... Get one in your hand before you pull the trigger. I thought it was cheap.:frown:


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

They are sexy looking...

I will check it out in person before buying one as fuente~fuente suggested if he felt they were cheap...

I am reluctant on a Xicar cutter as it seems there have been plently of complaints on them here @ puff.com...


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I didn't read the whole thread but let me toss in my dos centavos here...

I've had a Palio cutter and traded it for a Xikar - I don't care for either those. My preferred cutter is the Credo. It's a scissor style double guillotine. You can pick one up for about $10.00 and they are razor sharp and cut like a charm.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Another vote for Zino here. I've had mine for over 10 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

defcon3 said:


> They are sexy looking...
> 
> I will check it out in person before buying one as fuente~fuente suggested if he felt they were cheap...
> 
> I am reluctant on a Xicar cutter as it seems there have been plently of complaints on them here @ puff.com...


They're definitely sexy looking, that's why I orderded one!!! You have great taste Defcon!!!

It just dosen't feel like it's going to hold up after a while. Also... The entry for the cigar is really small. You better have a humi full of caronas & figurados, or you won't be cutting many cigars with it.:frown:

All my buddies thought the same thing I did Defcon. See the pic in my earlier post in this thread if you want to buy a really good cutter.

Although most won't want to think it's true... It cuts better than my Xikar!


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

That DuPont is SWEET fuente~fuente!!! WOW...

I am going to to the shop tomorrow and I believe they might have them, If so, I will certainly take a look at them!!!

I usually punch them, I have a decent punch, but I have been using the freebie plastic cutter the past few days... Technically it works, but want something nicer...

Besides, I have a box of Oliva V Belicoso's coming and you can't punch a torpedo tipped cigar...

Thanks for the heads-up fuente~fuente :smoke2:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been experimenting with cutters to get that perfect amount clipped off the tip, and I had a buddy up in Pittsburgh, PA visit the Allhegeny Smoke Shop (name??). There he got a double cutter in which they affixed a ceramic plate to the back of one side. You can now only stick your gar through the proper amount to clip off a tiny amount of cap. AWESOME if your a noob like me....not good for torpedos though.


----------



## Ringlardner27 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a Xikar and love it although I would agree that it can't do a few of the bigger ring gauges. Can't beat the warranty on it either, it even outlasted the chick that gave it to me!! :smoke2:


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Ringlardner27 said:


> ...it even outlasted the chick that gave it to me!! :smoke2:


BWAHAHAHA! I have a few items like that...


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

Xikar for style points, Palio for functionality.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I went with a Xikar Xi Ultra Slim cutter. It will handle a 64 ring cigar, and is about as thick as a credit card.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> I went with a Xikar Xi Ultra Slim cutter. It will handle a 64 ring cigar, and is about as thick as a credit card.


I had one and kinda miss it.

I love the Xikar line and right now use the Multi-tool!

Just find the cutter that Fits you.

Shawn


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have the Xikar II and it always cuts rite on...but feels a lil cheap and flimsy in my hand....think i would like the original or X3 much better....and have a Palio on the way with some more beads from Heartfelt!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

xikar all day b/c it comes with a lifetime warranty, and they don't dull fast. Got mine for $23 on ebay.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

mrsmitty said:


> xikar all day b/c it comes with a lifetime warranty, and they don't dull fast. Got mine for $23 on ebay.


Lots of "high-end" cutters, including Palio and Cuban Crafters, offer lifetime warranties. :2


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

chippewastud79 said:


> Lots of "high-end" cutters, including Palio and Cuban Crafters, offer lifetime warranties. :2


Never really looked into them to happy with my little xikar to look for anything else. Thanks for the info though. :smoke2:


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I prefer the Xi3 for regular capped cigars and Palio for Torpedo's :ss


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

For those looking for the Xi2 here they are for $24.99. Brand New Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutters-- Wholesale Prices - eBay (item 130319094686 end time Jul-21-09 07:40:09 PDT)


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the ebay link to the cutter, that's awesome!!


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

hrrrmmmmm I just got my Palio in and have cut 4 cigars with it and I must say I like it better than my Xi2:fencing:now I guess a Cuban Crafters Perfect cutter is next in line to try....can never have enough good cutters layin around home/garage and at work:smoke2:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

dubels said:


> For those looking for the Xi2 here they are for $24.99. Brand New Xikar Xi2 Cigar Cutters-- Wholesale Prices - eBay (item 130319094686 end time Jul-21-09 07:40:09 PDT)


Just so you guys know. These are the plastic handles, feel a bit cheap. Xi3 models have a much nicer weight to them. I bought one of these for a carry around in my pocket cutter.


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

+1 for Xikar


----------

